
A $13B Complaint - granfalloon
https://www.novackmedialaw.com/blog/2017/1/19/the-13-billion-dollar-complaint
======
bognition
This reads like a law firm trying to trigger the Streisand effect, not sure
why I should care

------
jlardinois
> 1) We didn't say we are suing JPMorgan. [Huh?]

Why the huh? The author's own point 1 implied the suit was against JP Morgan.

> 1) JPMorgan already has the document, so there is no element of surprise on
> the government's side.

~~~
turingbombe
Yes the author is asking for the document and believes it should be a non-
issue because:

> 1) JPMorgan already has the document, so there is no element of surprise on
> the government's side.

To which the DOJ responds:

> 1) We didn't say we are suing JPMorgan.

Which is a bit of a confusing response.

------
TaylorAlexander
Headline doesn't need the dollar sign and the word "dollar".

